# NEW TO ME



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

08 CAN AM 800 MAX XT. So far I love this thing. Only have gotten to ride it around the neighborhood. Traded my RZR for it. Hoping to get to go ride later today. Only things i wanna do is change to a 2" snorkel and lte duals.


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks GOOD!!!:rockn:


----------



## stockshdime (Nov 21, 2009)

wish i would had known you wanted to trade for a RZR


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

you looking to get rid of yours thomas??


----------



## stockshdime (Nov 21, 2009)

for the RIGHT RZR maybe... MAYBE... 
kinda thinkin about letting the new Can-Am SxS come out then picking up a RZR cheap from everyone trying to unload them to buy the Can-Am


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good!!!


----------



## moonstruck (Oct 2, 2009)

hey man you finally got a can am....sweet brotha is that, that one kids who lived in your neighborhood? Congrats!!!


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

nope. sure isnt.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice bike! Just picked up a new outty myself...loving it so far

off the subject, but, how do those 32's fit and ride with only the 2" lift? Any rubbing?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

He sold it DGD.....


----------

